# Frustrated with IBS



## Francine (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi, I'm a new member of this forum. I've been suffering from IBS for a year now. There are no signs of letting up and I'm getting frustrated. I'm currently on anti-spasmodics which help but are not the solution. Does IBS ever let up? My doctor is prescribing aderal which I hope I can tolerate. Does anyone have any experience with this drug? I'd appreciate hearing from someone. Thank you.


----------



## Paolopaul (Dec 21, 2019)

Hi Francine, sorry to hear things are so tough. It seems that IBS has a massive range of severity and symptoms, and a huge list of things that *might* make it better or more tolerable.

What symptoms do you have? And what methods have you tried so far to improve things?


----------



## Francine (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi,

My symptoms are pain below my breast bone and also on the right side that is debilitating. It makes me nauseous and weak causing me not to eat. I have lost over 30 pounds. The general weakness leaves me recovering for days and afraid to eat and depressed. This happens often. I get a respite for maybe one week or ten days and then the spasms start for another week to ten days. It's a terrible life.

My doctor prescribed hyoscyamine sulfate which is an anti-spasmodic thinking that if the spasms were addressed perhaps the intestines would regulate themselves into less episodes but that hasn't worked as we hoped. He now is prescribing amitriptyline (Elavil) which I hope I can tolerate as I am very sensitive to this type of drugs.

Thank you for asking and being interested.


----------



## Paolopaul (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm quite new to this but agree with the frustration of it all. A few good days and you start to convince yourself you're getting better, only to then deal with starting all over again.

My diet has been severely restricted which has caused me to lose weight also, I've had to cut out all strong flavours, caffeine, alcohol etc although I'm working with a dietician to try to work out what my full limitations are.

It wouldn't usually be my sort of thing at all but I've found yoga to be quite helpful. 20 minutes a day and afterwards some of my pain is usually reduced.

Keep going with the drugs if they work - it seems that IBS is about exploring every avenue until you find something that works for you!


----------



## Francine (Jan 15, 2020)

Thank you for your response. I'm glad you're getting some relief from yoga. Its worth while doing for the relief you get. I'm surprised to hear that yoga helps with your pain. Are you in a lot of daily pain?

It's been a rough week in which the IBS has been active. That's when little works and I'm grateful to cling to whatever does. It's when I lose weight because the last thing I want to do is eat.

I've tried two dieticians that unfortunately haven't been very useful. I've learned a few things from them but not enough to guide me on an eating plan. I want to follow the low FOD map. Some dieticians specialize in the FOD diet. Are you familiar with that? It's supposed to help with IBS by suggesting foods that are easier on the gastro tract. You may have heard of it.

Has your dietician helped you and has changing your eating helped ease your IBS?

I haven't received the amitriptyline (Elavil) from my mail order pharmacy yet. It should arrive soon. We shall see how I do. Fingers crossed.


----------

